# CJC 1295 reconstitution and dosage questions



## Phronesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello, complete newbie to this and it's very difficult to find this info online. I have vials of 2mg CJC 1295 (WITHOUT DAC) bac water and insulin syringes. I cannot find a reliable source for dosage. I've read that I should reconstitute with 1ml bac water and take 100-200 mcg 1-3x per day. I assume that would translate to just 10-20 units in the syringe and I would get 5-10 doses per vial? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## CJ (Apr 11, 2021)

If you reconstitute with 2 ml of BAC water, then you'll be left with 1,000mcg/ml of liquid in the vial, since 1 mg is 1,000 mcg. 

To get your desired 200 mcg dose, then it's simply 0.2 mls of liquid.100 mcg would be 0 1 mls.


----------



## Phronesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. OK so that's basically 10-20 units in the insulin syringe if I'm not mistaken. Do you know, is this a normal dosage? I'm 51, 5'6  170lbs, well-trained.


----------



## CJ (Apr 11, 2021)

Phronesis said:


> Thanks for the reply. OK so that's basically 10-20 units in the insulin syringe if I'm not mistaken. Do you know, is this a normal dosage? I'm 51, 5'6  170lbs, well-trained.



No, I do not know the normal dose. Sorry.


----------

